# Does anyone know a good repair centre for a vintage camera? A Canon F1 N



## Pav10566 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sadly enough, my Canon F1N decided to give up on me...stuck in a particular shutter speed, doesn't do anything with a new battery either so only shoots in mechanical mode 1/60 (or is it 1/90). I know a repair place and they said that it is a faulty circuit...so voilà. I would like to find a place where I can have my Canon F1n repaired, does anyone know or can indicate me such a place? Preferably in the EU but in the USA it's fine by me as well, it's just that when they send it back afterwards you get extortionate import duties. Thank you in advance to all


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 27, 2014)

I once paid about £45 to get a "sticky shutter" EE EEE error fixed on my Canon T, so I guess yours would probably be the same or more to fix? - Looking at the BuyItNow prices, a (working) F1 N on Ebay is £100+ but a  broken one sells for £50 for spares and repairs. If you can get a good  deal in an auction, then it may be just as cheap to buy a new one on  ebay, and sell the old one for parts.


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

That is an idea one can consider I guess...but I'd like to find someone who can fix it actually as I am relatively attached to my equipment. I'd be more likely to buy another one and keep the "broken" one. Do you remember where you had your T model repaired by any chance?


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 28, 2014)

A local place here in Cambridge did repairs (obsolete sadly), though I guess there are probably continental companies on line which could do it for you?


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

The seek goes on then...thank you for your kind intervention. I was hoping with Internet to find somewhere but no success as of yet. I know a serious repair shop but when it gets to electronic circuitry he can't do anything. I wonder whether Canon still has some die-hard technicians somewhere. The fact is that the Canon F1 N is supposed to go into mechanical mode when the battery and electronics are gone....so "theoretically" all shutter speeds from 1/90 to 1/2000 should work BUT they don't, its stuck at 1/90 (I think). Is there no Dr. House for camera's out there somewhere?


----------



## mikehaugen (Jan 28, 2014)

If you can't find anything local, you could try this Chicago area company

http://www.unitedcamera.com/

They always had a good reputation around here.  Though on their website the only film cameras listed are the eos ones.  May be worth a call anyway.  They also do online quotes.


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well...always worth an e-mail I guess. Thank you for your advice. Say, it's 5 am your local time...slightly early, no?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Home - sendean camera repairs


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Home - sendean camera repairs


Thank you for this one, I hope to be successful there!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Home - sendean camera repairs
> ...



Ive just sent my Minolta lV flash meter

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

There is also this gentleman in Derbyshire, who cured my Canon A1 from its terrible squeak a couple of years ago. Did a great job for a very democratic price! I don't know whether he is still active as he hasn't responded to my SOS & Mayday calls yet but....
here is his website: camerarepairer


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> There is also this gentleman in Derbyshire, who cured my Canon A1 from its terrible squeak a couple of years ago. Did a great job for a very democratic price! I don't know whether he is still active as he hasn't responded to my SOS & Mayday calls yet but....
> here is his website: camerarepairer



That is only 8 miles from my house

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Pav10566 said:
> 
> 
> > There is also this gentleman in Derbyshire, who cured my Canon A1 from its terrible squeak a couple of years ago. Did a great job for a very democratic price! I don't know whether he is still active as he hasn't responded to my SOS & Mayday calls yet but....
> ...



That is Ironic! Well, if there is a next time for you...worth considering I guess!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Pav10566 said:
> ...



He would not be able to calibrate my light meter where i sent it is one of the only places that can calibrate my minolta lV

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Home - sendean camera repairs


They just responded to my query...they don't undertake repairs on Canon F1 N's anymore...pity


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

test1

[url]http://www.camerarepairworkshop.co.uk/
[/URL]


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

These are good Leica Cameras, Leica Lenses - Aperture uk - RATHBONE PLACE, LONDON, W1T 1JE | Tel. 020 7436 1015


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Gsgary...I will send them a message and see whether they can help me.


----------



## mikehaugen (Jan 29, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> Well...always worth an e-mail I guess. Thank you for your advice. Say, it's 5 am your local time...slightly early, no?



Well actually it was around 4:00, I work 3rd shift.....

Good luck!


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 29, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> There is also this gentleman in Derbyshire, who cured my Canon A1 from its terrible squeak a couple of years ago. Did a great job for a very democratic price! I don't know whether he is still active as he hasn't responded to my SOS & Mayday calls yet but....
> here is his website: camerarepairer


Unfortunately he retired...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> ...stuck in a particular shutter speed, doesn't do anything with a new battery either so only shoots in mechanical mode 1/60 (or is it 1/90). I know a repair place and they said that it is a faulty circuit...so voilà.



Hmm, that happened to me after I left my nF-1 in the rain (there was a lot of beer involved). I found that the problem was corrosion on the contacts within the bottom plate. I pulled off the bottom plate and could visually see a couple of contact point which I cleaned ... camera worked perfectly again.
Thought I would add this in case you wanted to check yourself before sending off for service.


----------



## Pav10566 (Feb 4, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Pav10566 said:
> 
> 
> > ...stuck in a particular shutter speed, doesn't do anything with a new battery either so only shoots in mechanical mode 1/60 (or is it 1/90). I know a repair place and they said that it is a faulty circuit...so voilà.
> ...


Thank you dxqcanada, I tried this...unfortunately no visible bad contacts or signs of oxydation, I'm no expert on electronic matters/circuitry anyway but "everything" looked ok. Meanwhile I had the remaining mechanical shutter speeds checked, they are still accurate, just the 1/2000 which is faster (they measured 1/2200) At least I can still use my F1 mechanically which is a relief...


----------

